# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Ma petite hamster russe s'est cassée la patte arrière

## Elo31

Alors voilà le malheur qui nous est arrivé hier soir avec notre petite Frimousse (hamster russe de 3 mois) :

Nous étions sur mon lit avec ma fille qui était à genoux et tenait Frimousse dans ses mains et Frimousse a sauté en dérapant sur mon lit (donc elle a atterri sur la couette). Quand je l'ai reprise j'ai tout de suite vu qu'il y avait un problème avec sa patte arrière gauche : elle était molle et traînait derrière elle     ::   ::  

J'ai tout de suite appelé une clinique spécialisé nacs qui consulte 24h sur 24 et nous sommes parties immédiatement (il devait être 22h45).

Verdict : tibia cassé.

Le véto l'a gardée, anesthésiée, rasé sa patte et lui a fait un pansement assez rigide pour tenir sa patte.
En plus il lui a limé les dents pour qu'elle ne s'arrache pas le pansement et du coup nous devons lui donner une pâtée spéciale hamster à manger pendant une semaine.

Nous l'avons récupérée à midi. Elle était vive, en pleine forme. 
J'ai enlevé de sa cage tout ce sur quoi elle pouvait grimper (échelles, roue, ponts etc ...) car sa patte doit se reposer.
Dans 15 jours (le 9 exactement) je retourne chez le véto pour enlever le pansement (sous anesthésie pour ne pas qu'elle se débatte).

Le véto nous a dit que nous n'avions vraiment pas eu de chance et que ce genre d'accident arrivait en général quand ils se coincent une patte dans les barreaux. Il nous a dit aussi que normalement après elle serait comme avant (avec peut-être une légère déviation de la patte) et qu'elle pourrait courir, grimper comme avant.

Je dois aussi surveiller que son "pied" ne gonfle pas et ne devienne pas rouge.

Elle a dormi toute la journée et je suis allée la voir vers 20h : toujours vive mais par contre elle n'a pas l'air de vouloir manger la pâtée donnée par le véto (pourtant selon lui les hamsters adorent cette pâtée   :hein2:  ) . Et je ne l'ai pas vu boire non plus.

Je n'ai pratiquement pas dormi la nuit dernière et je me fais du souci : j'espère qu'elle va se remettre de cet accident.

Je voulais savoir si certains d'entre vous avaient déjà rencontré ce genre de problème ? Quelles ont été les suites ? Est-ce que votre hamster s'est bien remis ? Et si vous avez des conseils à me donner pour que tout se passe bien pour ma petite Frimousse.

Merci d'avance

----------


## vlg1728

hello, 

j'ai déjà eu le cas avec un de mes hamsters, patte arrière cassée. Rien pu faire d'autre que de laisser la nature faire :/ va opérer un roborovsky... Il a gardé la patte tordue et peu mobile, mais mis à part ça, il n'a pas été gêné pour le reste de sa vie.

----------


## Elo31

> hello, 
> 
>  :/ va opérer un roborovsky... .


Oui de toutes façons le vétérinaire m'a dit que la chirurgie était impossible et qu'il n'existait pas de broches suffisamment petites.

----------


## pliskaline

il est essentiel qu'elle ne bouge pas trop et ne cavale pas pour que la fracture se remette tout seul, c'est de toute façon ce qui se passe toujours de façon naturelle, mais les petits os comme ça se remettent vite, ne t'inquiète pas.Simplement, plus elle bougera plus ce sera long et plus il y a de risques que la patte ne soit pas droite à la fin.

----------


## Elo31

Franchement ça va, elle ne gigote pas trop . Comme elle est encore petite et que la bac en plastique est haut elle ne montait aux barreaux qu'en accédant aux trois différentes plates formes . Commme je lui ai enlevé échelle et ponts elle ne peut plus grimper, ce qui est bien.

Elle a donc le bac qui fait 75 X45 avec sa gamelle son biberon et sa petite cabane pour dormir. Elle reste donc donc tranquille

----------


## kurde

Mon hamster russe s'est également cassé la patte arrière et j'ai dû le faire amputer.
L'os était sortit et les chairs à vif.
Alice avait également une tumeur mammaire.
Elle a eu une double opération et s'est bien remise.

----------


## Mélanie

Oh mince, petite puce    ::

----------


## Elo31

Bon Frimousse va bien.

Elle se repose et ne s'agite pas trop donc c'est plutôt bien.

Je vous mets une photo du "petit plâtre" :



Et une petite vidéo. Comme vous le voyez, elle galope quand même. Mais ça fait de la peine de la voir comme ça   ::  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHCnhzCj5_E

----------


## vlg1728

les animaux ont une faculté d'adaptation bien plus élevée que les humains, si ça ne lui fait pas mal elle n'en a strictement rien à faire ^^ elle va très très rapidement apprendre à courir avec et après elle va galoper comme avant  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pliskaline

c'est trop mignon la video et elle court quand même super vite sur le lit !!!

----------


## Mélanie

Comment vas t'elle ?

----------


## Shina09

Si on ne voyais pas le platre, on ne saurais même pas qu'elle a la patte cassé.
Elle s'en sort très avec son platre.

Tendresse caresse à la miss   :bisous3:

----------


## Elo31

Eh bien ça va : elle mange bien, elle est vive. J'ai l'impression qu'elle recommence à s'appuyer un peu plus sur sa patte (avant elle trainait derrière elle   ::   ).

On lui enlève son petit pansement le 9. J'espère que tout va bien se remettre .

Merci pour elle    ::

----------

